# ND filters and accessories



## Random Orbits (Dec 21, 2016)

I have a few step up rings, but I'm generally not a fan of them (where do I put the hood temporarily?). I am thinking of getting a 3-stop ND filters for the fast primes (72mm), but I also have a VND at 77mm and a 10 stop at 82mm. The VND was expensive, but it flares badly, so I'm thinking of replacing it with ND filter(s) instead.

What is the most versatile setup for NDs? I need the 3-stop for fast primes, so does it make sense to supplement it with a 6 or a 10-stop? The 6-stops will be more useful for dropping the shutter speed closer to the sync speed with the primes, but I'm concerned that stacking the 3 and 6-stop filters will introduce vignetting.

Also, are there any recommendations for filter holders? The jewel cases take up a lot of space, so I'm looking for something that will store them more compactly.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 21, 2016)

I have a 72mm 3-stop ND for use with the 35/85/135 primes when shooting wide in daylight. For me, I prefer 10-stops to 6-stops, since I am generally using the dark glass for architecture (blurring out people) and sometimes waterfalls. With the FF sensor, I don't lose much if I need to bump the ISO up to 400 or 800 to get a slightly faster shutter for water (but more often, I go the other way and stack a CPL on the 10-stop). At this point, I have a 10-stop ND and a CPL in 77mm, 82mm and 145mm (the latter for the TS-E 17). 

Regarding vignetting, it's quite lens dependent. Some time back I tested several lenses (EF-S 17-55, 16-35/2.8L II, 24-105/4L IS, 35/1.4L, and 85/1.2L II), and really only the 16-35/2.8L II had any issues with stacking two filters. I should add that the 70-200/2.8L IS II has slightly increased vignetting with just a single F-Pro filter.

Personally, I don't take all the filters all the time, so I have them in individual soft pouches – B+W E1 pouches for the regular filters (the product description states up to a 77mm filter, in reality they hold 82mm filters fine and I can put two filters in a single pouch)' the 145mm salad plates came with their own pouches.


----------



## Random Orbits (Dec 24, 2016)

Neuro, thanks for sharing your experience! The 3 stop 72mm ND for the fast primes is on order and so is a 6-stop at 77mm, although I won't be surprised if I end up with similar filters at both 77 and 82mm at some point.


----------



## geekpower (Dec 24, 2016)

i like the filter holders that let you just screw them all together with a cap on each end, then i can keep the whole lot in my pocket.

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/807019-REG/Sensei_sc72_72mm_Filter_Stack_Cap.html


----------



## lion rock (Dec 24, 2016)

i use this, bought 2, LEE Filters Filter Wrap for 3 Filters B&H # LETFW, for my 100 X 150 mm grad ND and Lee Big and Little filters, in a Lowepro S&F Filter Pouch 100 B&H # LOSFFP, with mount frames and rings.
Works well enough for travelling.
-r


----------



## Random Orbits (Dec 24, 2016)

Thanks geekpower. I ordered some filter pouches but those filter caps look like a good idea. I'll probably order a set the next time I order something online.

Thanks lion rock. I'll keep those products in mind for larger filter storage solutions!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 24, 2016)

If you're going to stack filters, be sure to have a set of filter wrenches along!


----------



## lion rock (Dec 24, 2016)

Sure it's a good tip, Neuro!
btw, I lost 2 CPLs, a 77 mm and an 82 mm B&Ws, through laundry mishap. Don't know if they can be cleaned internally.
Have a great holiday to all!
-r



neuroanatomist said:


> If you're going to stack filters, be sure to have a set of filter wrenches along!


----------



## Halfrack (Jan 4, 2017)

Start here: http://2filter.com/

There comes a point where you're better off with a 4x4 system, and there are different makes that are all compatible. Yes, the hood has to go somewhere, but most can be revered without issue on the holders. Some lenses require the ultrawide style ring, just be aware that it's not happy on every lens.


----------



## JPAZ (Jan 6, 2017)

Interesting. I never thought of the filter-stacking with caps idea. I have 3 and 6 and 10 stop filters for 77 and 82mm lenses and a 77-82 step up ring. (I also have UV or protection filters - another topic : ) and CPs. I generally carry them in individual plastic cases. I do bring filter wrenches with me. Does the filter-stacking-with-caps keep things dust free enough? I'd keep the stack (maybe one 77-mm and one 82-mm stack) in my bag. 

Also, FWIW, my 82 mm 10-stop ND got damaged right before a trip and I was able to get a Zomei with next day delivery. OK, it is not B&W but it seems very much like the design of the Breakthrough filter line with raised ridges for screwing it on and off and it is supposed to be quality glass. Anyway, the Zomei filter did amazingly well, especially considering the price. I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## geekpower (Jan 6, 2017)

JPAZ said:


> Does the filter-stacking-with-caps keep things dust free enough?



I guess that depends on the environment you are in when you change filters. The neighbors in the stack will be "exposed" to the elements as you take your desired filter out, before you screw them back together, but it's only for a few seconds, and only one side. 

I carry a lens pen in my bag, but haven't had the need to use it in the field. Usually i just clean my filters after use, before putting them away again.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jan 6, 2017)

JPAZ said:


> Interesting. I never thought of the filter-stacking with caps idea. I have 3 and 6 and 10 stop filters for 77 and 82mm lenses and a 77-82 step up ring. (I also have UV or protection filters - another topic : ) and CPs. I generally carry them in individual plastic cases. I do bring filter wrenches with me. Does the filter-stacking-with-caps keep things dust free enough? I'd keep the stack (maybe one 77-mm and one 82-mm stack) in my bag.
> 
> Also, FWIW, my 82 mm 10-stop ND got damaged right before a trip and I was able to get a Zomei with next day delivery. OK, it is not B&W but it seems very much like the design of the Breakthrough filter line with raised ridges for screwing it on and off and it is supposed to be quality glass. Anyway, the Zomei filter did amazingly well, especially considering the price. I was pleasantly surprised.



I'm trying the filter pouches route first -- I just got a couple b+w ones that hold 4 77/82mm filters, and those seem to be working out ok and take up a lot less space than the jewel cases. I have a couple Breakthrough filters on order, and I'm hoping the knurled features on the OD of the rings will prevent them from getting stuck like the B+W ones. If so, I might transition over to the cap system. The filter pouch system is faster but the cap system is much more compact.


----------

